
After the Paris terrorist attack EU seeks to restrict legal firearms - pareidolia
https://www.change.org/p/council-of-the-european-union-eu-you-cannot-stop-terrorism-by-restricting-legal-gun-ownership
======
Piskvorrr
Because the terrorists had their AK-47s legally. Wouldn't it just be easier to
put up a sign "no entry to terrorists"? Then they'd have to just shrug and go
away.

(Assuming that criminals are law-abiding. Ahem.)

------
tired_man
Well of course they are. Everyone knows that shotguns purchased in stores are
much more dangerous than AK-47s purchased from a smuggler in a back alley.

------
alessioalex
Do people really have to use firearms for self-defense? Is it that crucial?
Can't they just use non-lethal stuff?

~~~
pareidolia
Just to get an impression:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_at_the_Summer_Olympic...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_at_the_Summer_Olympics)

Don't make the assumption that everything air-powered is nonlethal. Indeed in
history we find: "In the late 1700's, powerful pneumatic guns even found their
way into the ranks of the military. The Austrian Army had an entire regiment
armed with .44 caliber repeating air rifles. All surviving accounts indicate
that the Austrians used those airguns with deadly effectiveness against
Napoleon's army. So feared, any Austrian soldier captured with an air rifle
was summarily executed as an assassin!"
([http://www.airguns.net/general_airgun_history.php](http://www.airguns.net/general_airgun_history.php))

------
celticninja
Yay another thread where people argue over gun laws. 2 comments in and already
one sarcastic response.

